# U.S. Presidential Election 2012



## Joe Blow (5 November 2012)

With the U.S. elections taking place tomorrow I was surprised to see that there was no thread on the topic.

Any predictions or comments?


----------



## CanOz (5 November 2012)

Joe Blow said:


> With the U.S. elections taking place tomorrow I was surprised to see that there was no thread on the topic.
> 
> Any predictions or comments?




I'm going contrary to my feelings...Mitt by 5%

Either way, Democrooks and Rebloodlicans!

CanOz


----------



## Miss Hale (5 November 2012)

There have been a few comments posted on an old Barack Obama thread from the 2008 election.

I am reading alternatively that it's going to be close or that Romney will win easily, but this could be a case of confirmation bias since I would prefer Romney to win


----------



## Joules MM1 (5 November 2012)

Joe Blow said:


> With the U.S. elections taking place tomorrow I was surprised to see that there was no thread on the topic.
> 
> Any predictions or comments?




BHO, by a long straw

this webby shows a strong indication :

http://elections.huffingtonpost.com/2012/romney-vs-obama-electoral-map

-----------------------------------------------------------
*2008 Presidential Election

Actual results and forecast*

http://electoralmap.net/2012/2008_election.php#reportcard

-----------------------------------------------------------

*An Unpredictable End to a Very Predictable Election*

A Commentary By Scott Rasmussen

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/pub...redictable_end_to_a_very_predictable_election

----------------------------------------------------------

*Regardless of Outcome, Elections are a Drag $SPY*
By Christopher Mistal (traders alamanac)
http://blog.stocktradersalmanac.com/post/Regardless-of-Outcome-Elections-are-a-Drag-SPY

---------------------------------------------------------

Intrade odds firm for BHO

http://www.intrade.com/v4/markets/contract/?contractId=743474

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## McLovin (5 November 2012)

Obama wins. Loses IN, VA, NC and FL.

Republicans are an odd lot.


----------



## Joules MM1 (5 November 2012)

*Nate Silver 538 Blog: Why NYT Pollster is Right about Election 2012* 
Belinda Moreira
in
Politics,
2012 Elections
 2 days ago



> Nate Silver is on the hot seat, and anyone who has seen currents polls will know why. Silver, who writes the popular New York Times blog FiveThirtyEight, is predicting that President *Obama has a 79% chance *of winning next week’s election.




http://www.policymic.com/articles/1...why-nyt-pollster-is-right-about-election-2012


----------



## CanOz (5 November 2012)

LOL, nothing like sticking your neck out...


----------



## Uncle Festivus (6 November 2012)

Joe Blow said:


> With the U.S. elections taking place tomorrow I was surprised to see that there was no thread on the topic.
> 
> Any predictions or comments?




I'll be glad when it's over. Lot's of coverage on Oz TV, as if Australians care about it? They really should do elections like the rest of the world - 4-6 weeks campaign then back to business. The amount of money they spend on advertising etc is unethical & immoral, considering the state of the US.

_Driven by spending from outside groups, the cost of the 2012 U.S. election will exceed $6 billion, $700 million more than four years ago, the Center for Responsive Politics estimated._


----------



## young-gun (6 November 2012)

Uncle Festivus said:


> I'll be glad when it's over. Lot's of coverage on Oz TV, as if Australians care about it? They really should do elections like the rest of the world - 4-6 weeks campaign then back to business. The amount of money they spend on advertising etc is unethical & immoral, considering the state of the US.
> 
> _Driven by spending from outside groups, the cost of the 2012 U.S. election will exceed $6 billion, $700 million more than four years ago, the Center for Responsive Politics estimated._




I heard this morning 6 bill was the cost of Romneys' campaign alone....


----------



## pixel (6 November 2012)

Uncle Festivus said:


> I'll be glad when it's over. Lot's of coverage on Oz TV, as if Australians care about it? They really should do elections like the rest of the world - 4-6 weeks campaign then back to business. The amount of money they spend on advertising etc is unethical & immoral, considering the state of the US.
> 
> _Driven by spending from outside groups, the cost of the 2012 U.S. election will exceed $6 billion, $700 million more than four years ago, the Center for Responsive Politics estimated._




+1
The bigots should rather spend those $Billions to relieve the plight of Sandy's victims.
Glad when it's over.

PS: As the running is so close, I'm afraid that, regardless who wins, the result will deepen the divide between the Haves and Have-nots in the US, by disappointing roughly half of the population for about 4 years.


----------



## Calliope (6 November 2012)

An early indicator.


----------



## Joules MM1 (6 November 2012)

> Bespoke ‏@bespokeinvest
> 
> Intrade has ticked up 2-3 points for Obama today. Now at 68.7 - 31.3. $$




* Who for President?*
Monday, November 5, 2012 at 05:09PM 
http://www.bespokeinvest.com/thinkbig/2012/11/5/who-for-president.html


----------



## MrBurns (6 November 2012)




----------



## Julia (6 November 2012)

pixel said:


> +1
> The bigots should rather spend those $Billions to relieve the plight of Sandy's victims.
> Glad when it's over.



Agree.  There are about 40,000 whose homes are uninhabitable.  In winter with another storm forecast.
Yet billions continue to be spent on grotesque electioneering.


----------



## Joules MM1 (7 November 2012)

befuddles why the local ABC insist the race is tight.....it makes for easy hits for ignorant viewers

latest numbers say the race is not tight at all

http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytimes.com/


----------



## Calliope (7 November 2012)

Wall Street obviously thinks it will be a Romney victory.



> The Dow Jones Industrial Average was on pace for its biggest gain in nearly two months Tuesday as Americans hit the polls to determine who will serve as the next U.S. president. The Dow Jones Industrial Average advanced 166 points, or 1.3%, to 13278 in afternoon trading, while the Standard & Poor's 500-stock index added 14 points, or 1%, to 1431.


----------



## McLovin (7 November 2012)

Calliope said:


> Wall Street obviously thinks it will be a Romney victory.




Yeah, right.


----------



## skc (7 November 2012)

Homer votes


----------



## CanOz (7 November 2012)

If someone wouldn't mind keeping the tally up to date this morning, I'd be very grateful...

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## Joules MM1 (7 November 2012)

CanOz said:


> If someone wouldn't mind keeping the tally up to date this morning, I'd be very grateful...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...




try this

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/06/state-election-results-2012_n_2038603.html


----------



## Aussiejeff (7 November 2012)

CanOz said:


> If someone wouldn't mind keeping the tally up to date this morning, I'd be very grateful...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...




Live updates here.... just hit refresh every now and then. Mind-numbingly exciting.

http://www.bloomberg.com/

Romney has a runny nose in front atm.


----------



## CanOz (7 November 2012)

Aussiejeff said:


> Live updates here.... just hit refresh every now and then. Mind-numbingly exciting.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/
> 
> Romney has a runny nose in front atm.




the bloomy is blocked here mate....hence the request...


----------



## McLovin (7 November 2012)

CanOz said:


> the bloomy is blocked here mate....hence the request...




They're calling KY, WV to R. VT to D.

D slight lead in FL with 8% counted.

R leading VA 9% counted.

R$ 13 v Kenya 3.

Try this

*http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/us-elections-2012/results/president*


----------



## pixel (7 November 2012)

CanOz said:


> If someone wouldn't mind keeping the tally up to date this morning, I'd be very grateful...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> CanOz




DEM 177, REP 167 at 12:07 AEDST

ABC 24 - see www.abc.net.au/iview is covering it live


----------



## Aussiejeff (7 November 2012)

CanOz said:


> the bloomy is blocked here mate....hence the request...




Oh yeah.... forgot where you were residing for a mo.... 

Bloomy is quoting atm

House - Dem 14, Rep 38
Senate - Dem 34, Rep 38
Governor - Dem 14, Rep 26, Ind 1
President - Obama 47%, Romney 52%

Updated link.... http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/

chiz,

aj


----------



## pixel (7 November 2012)

pixel said:


> DEM 177, REP 167 at 12:07 AEDST
> 
> ABC 24 - see www.abc.net.au/iview is covering it live




at 13:10, they're showing DEM 193, REP 167


----------



## Aussiejeff (7 November 2012)

Bloomy update 1.16pm AEST

House - Dem 40, Rep 78
Senate - Dem 39, Rep 40
Governor - Dem 15, Rep 27, Ind 1
President - Obama 48%, Romney 51%
Electoral Votes - Obama 109, Romney 141


aj


----------



## CanOz (7 November 2012)

Aussiejeff said:


> Bloomy update 1.16pm AEST
> 
> House - Dem 40, Rep 78
> Senate - Dem 39, Rep 40
> ...



Many thanks!

Wow...


----------



## McLovin (7 November 2012)

CanOz said:


> Many thanks!
> 
> Wow...




Wait till the polls on the left coast close. CA is a big blue motherload.

Obama has this in the bag.


----------



## sammy84 (7 November 2012)

McLovin said:


> Wait till the polls on the left coast close. CA is a big blue motherload.
> 
> Obama has this in the bag.




I hope you're right. I wasn't expecting it to be this close at any stage!


----------



## McLovin (7 November 2012)

sammy84 said:


> I hope you're right. I wasn't expecting it to be this close at any stage!




FL is 78% counted with Obama slightly ahead butttt...Miami Dade is only 40% counted and it's solidly Obama, whereas North FL is 100% counted and is pretty much all Republican.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/us-elections-2012/results/florida


----------



## Aussiejeff (7 November 2012)

Bloomin' update...  2.08pm AEST

House - Dem 76, Rep 122
Senate - Dem 43, Rep 41
Governor - Dem 15, Rep 28, Ind 1
President - Obama 48%, Romney 50%
Electoral Votes - Obama 143, Romney 159


----------



## McLovin (7 November 2012)

Aussiejeff said:


> Bloomin' update...  2.08pm AEST
> 
> House - Dem 76, Rep 122
> Senate - Dem 43, Rep 41
> ...




Re the electoral votes, American news sources won't call Cali for Obama until the polls in CA close, so you can add 55 to Obama's votes. It's done so that people still turn up to vote.


----------



## Joules MM1 (7 November 2012)

elections are always good for the lulz....



> LOLGOP ‏@LOLGOP
> 
> Romney's path to victory now involves dragons and Jesus returning to Missouri.


----------



## pixel (7 November 2012)

at 14:54, it's DEM 227, REP 178
The 227 figure includes California
Ohio and Florida undecided, but Obama said to lead


----------



## Joules MM1 (7 November 2012)

CanOz said:


> the bloomy is blocked here mate...




up todate


----------



## Joules MM1 (7 November 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> up todate




holy, quaka...how fast they swing


----------



## McLovin (7 November 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> holy, quaka...how fast they swing
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It just went 8pm in CA. Polls just closed, so now they're including CA...As though it was ever in doubt.

Game over. FL is swinging hard to Obama now with the last of the Miami votes coming in.


----------



## pixel (7 November 2012)

pixel said:


> at 14:54, it's DEM 227, REP 178
> The 227 figure includes California
> Ohio and Florida undecided, but Obama said to lead




at 15:11 it's DEM 239, REP 206
the winner needs 270


----------



## Joules MM1 (7 November 2012)

McLovin said:


> It just went 8pm in CA. Polls just closed, so now they're including CA...As though it was ever in doubt.
> 
> Game over. FL is swinging hard to Obama now with the last of the Miami votes coming in.




thanks, Mc

live: tv people doing live tv people stuff.....

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/06/state-election-results-2012_n_2038603.html

not quite as exciting as the melbourne cup.....and i didnt watch that either.....


----------



## prawn_86 (7 November 2012)

Done. Obama has the 270 to Mitts current 203


----------



## burglar (7 November 2012)

The Empire State building is blue!
Repeat ...
The Empire State building is blue!


----------



## pixel (7 November 2012)

Obama has been handed Ohio to give him 275


----------



## Calliope (7 November 2012)

pixel said:


> Obama has been handed Ohio to give him 275




Supporters celebrate the re-election of black president.


----------



## CanOz (7 November 2012)

Phew...

Thanks for all the updates folks...

I'm very grateful for that indeed!

CanOz


----------



## moXJO (7 November 2012)

Four more years of gridlock 
Yay for USA


----------



## CanOz (7 November 2012)

moXJO said:


> Four more years of gridlock
> Yay for USA




Yeah, this could be interesting. The GOP risks losing voters if they continue to stand in the way don't they?

CanOz


----------



## basilio (7 November 2012)

Calliope said:


> Supporters celebrate the re-election of a * black *president.
> 
> View attachment 49593




As distinct from a *white* president ?

Yeah!!!  Now we can all blame a black president  (_who's a Muslim,  has rigged the vote and isn't a true American anyway_) for  anything and everything that goes wrong in the next 4 years.

Suck it in boy...


----------



## Calliope (7 November 2012)

basilio said:


> As distinct from a *white* president ?




You got that right.


----------



## DocK (7 November 2012)

Just listened to Obama's victory speech - it's almost enough to make me wish I was American   One of the greatest orators of all time - I sure wish an Aussie politician could be half as inspirational.


----------



## Calliope (7 November 2012)

DocK said:


> Just listened to Obama's victory speech - it's almost enough to make me wish I was American   One of the greatest orators of all time - I sure wish an Aussie politician could be half as inspirational.




Yes. It's a pity his ability doesn't match his oratory.


----------



## young-gun (7 November 2012)

DocK said:


> Just listened to Obama's victory speech - it's almost enough to make me wish I was American   One of the greatest orators of all time - I sure wish an Aussie politician could be half as inspirational.




+1. Our politicians have no enthusiasm, they would be about the most boring of all nations surely.

I spoke to a retired owner of a couple of american insurance companies while on holidays recently( I have no idea which ones or how big) but he had money. His opinion was if Obama is re-elected, the US is going down the gurgler


----------



## CanOz (7 November 2012)

young-gun said:


> +1. Our politicians have no enthusiasm, they would be about the most boring of all nations surely.
> 
> I spoke to a retired owner of a couple of american insurance companies while on holidays recently( I have no idea which ones or how big) but he had money. His opinion was if Obama is re-elected, the US is going down the gurgler





Lol, must be a rebloodlican! The US is going down the gurgles regardless of the political party at the helm.

CanOz


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (7 November 2012)

When you guys say the US is going down the gurgler, what does that mean exactly? 

Just curious as to the opinions of where the "gurgler" is....  

Maybe they need The Great Orator to get them through the Gurgler, seeing as there is clearly no hope for the US economy with either side in charge, says the internetz


----------



## pixel (7 November 2012)

Calliope said:


> Yes. It's a pity his ability doesn't match his oratory.




That's a consequence of the American election system:
The best orator, the candidate with the best speech writers, is always going to attract the greatest number of popular votes. As long as he shirks the real issues, doesn't offend any lobbyists (Bankers, Shooters, ...) and promises the rosiest future most convincingly, he'll be elected.

Meanwhile, back on the ranch, the gulf between Americans with money and Americans with debt deepens...


----------



## burglar (7 November 2012)

pixel said:


> That's a consequence of the American election system:
> ...




Does the U.S. Market like continuity too?


----------



## Joules MM1 (7 November 2012)

burglar said:


> The Empire State building is blue!
> Repeat ...
> The Empire State building is blue!




ok, got the code.....the manchurian candidate is having lunch.....ham...

(coded by CEO  of Parallax corp)


----------



## McLovin (7 November 2012)

young-gun said:


> I spoke to a retired owner of a couple of american insurance companies while on holidays recently( I have no idea which ones or how big) but he had money. His opinion was if Obama is re-elected, the US is going down the gurgler




His theory being the last Republican in office left everything in fantastic shape?


----------



## McLovin (7 November 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> ok, got the code.....the manchurian candidate is having lunch.....*ham.*..
> 
> (coded by CEO  of Parallax corp)




But he's a Muslim.


----------



## Joules MM1 (7 November 2012)

Einstein was simply wrong 

not black holes in deep space, gurglers in America are the key to everything.... :1zhelp:


----------



## Joules MM1 (7 November 2012)

McLovin said:


> But he's a Muslim.




 nooooooooaaahhh.....savants at ASF....ya broke the code already!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (7 November 2012)

DocK said:


> Just listened to Obama's victory speech - it's almost enough to make me wish I was American   One of the greatest orators of all time - I sure wish an Aussie politician could be half as inspirational.




I guess he speaks fairly well, but in the charisma stakes, he doesn't come close to Clinton or the Kennedys. 

I'm not a fan of modern day politicians, no matter what side of the house they sit.  I resent voting here in Aus, because there's no one who deserves the position, imo.  Maybe I'd give Turnbull a vote if he stepped up... not sure.


----------



## McLovin (7 November 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> nooooooooaaahhh.....savants at ASF....ya broke the code already!




Should I expect a knock at the door from the Freemasons shortly?:couch


----------



## Macquack (7 November 2012)

Calliope said:


> Supporters celebrate the re-election of black president.




You got a problem with Obama being black?


----------



## wayneL (7 November 2012)

CanOz said:


> Lol, must be a rebloodlican! The US is going down the gurgles regardless of the political party at the helm.
> 
> CanOz




Yeah, but they can go out with a bang, or a whimper. The plebs have chosen the whimper.


----------



## CanOz (7 November 2012)

wayneL said:


> Yeah, but they can go out with a bang, or a whimper. The plebs have chosen the whimper.





Either way its going to be interesting to see what happens if the removal of the tax breaks and the spending cuts actually manage to bite.

With a staggering debt to GDP ratio already, how can anyone dispute the fact that the US in the toilet (gurgler)? Perhaps the economy is not "officially" showing it, but they can't print their way out of debt forever.

CanOz


----------



## Miss Hale (7 November 2012)

DocK said:


> Just listened to Obama's victory speech - it's almost enough to make me wish I was American   One of the greatest orators of all time - I sure wish an Aussie politician could be half as inspirational.




 Are you kidding?  I thought it was the biggest load of codswallop I'd heard in a long time!  The guy is all platitudes and no substance.  Much preferred Romney's gracious concession speech.


----------



## wayneL (7 November 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> The guy is all platitudes and no substance.




As evidenced by the last four years.


----------



## wayneL (7 November 2012)

Nevertheless, on balance, America made the right decision in 2008, even if the silly bastid could never live up to the BS spouted back then.

This time, America screwed up massively, an unmitigated disaster. Not that Mitt is the messiah, but at this point, Owebama is the Antichrist (metaphorically speaking).

In 100 years, historians will point to thsi election as the tipping point.

There WAS hope for the America and the west in general, but the chance to preserve western economic hegemony has just disappeared.


----------



## CanOz (7 November 2012)

wayneL said:


> Nevertheless, on balance, America made the right decision in 2008, even if the silly bastid could never live up to the BS spouted back then.
> 
> This time, America screwed up massively, an unmitigated disaster. Not that Mitt is the messiah, but at this point, Owebama is the Antichrist (metaphorically speaking).
> 
> ...




Why do you say that Wayne, because the dangerous lack of bi-partisanship? 

I think the Reps will have to come to the party, you think they'll let the US sink into the oblivion and risk polarising more voters? They can still lose votes, they don't need a federal election for that.

CanOz


----------



## Calliope (7 November 2012)

CanOz said:


> Why do you say that Wayne, because the dangerous lack of bi-partisanship?
> 
> I think the Reps will have to come to the party, you think they'll let the US sink into the oblivion and risk polarising more voters? They can still lose votes, they don't need a federal election for that.
> 
> CanOz




You sound like Gillard. Blame the opposition for the failure of your bad governance. The public won't buy it.


----------



## wayneL (7 November 2012)

CanOz said:


> Why do you say that Wayne, because the dangerous lack of bi-partisanship?
> 
> I think the Reps will have to come to the party, you think they'll let the US sink into the oblivion and risk polarising more voters? They can still lose votes, they don't need a federal election for that.
> 
> CanOz




Because the ascent of the welfare state guarantees the descent of economic relevancy, in the long run... philosophical considerations aside.

While there are countries such as China willing practice classical liberal economics (no matter how disguised), or versions thereof, welfare states will suffer economically, unless they can somehow preserve a manufacturing base.

IMNTBCHO


----------



## CanOz (7 November 2012)

wayneL said:


> Because the ascent of the welfare state guarantees the descent of economic relevancy, in the long run... philosophical considerations aside.
> 
> While there are countries such as China willing practice classical liberal economics (no matter how disguised), or versions thereof, welfare states will suffer economically, unless they can somehow preserve a manufacturing base.
> 
> IMNTBCHO




So Canada too then?


----------



## wayneL (7 November 2012)

CanOz said:


> So Canada too then?




Eventually

SAd but true


----------



## CanOz (7 November 2012)

wayneL said:


> Eventually
> 
> SAd but true




Please forgive my socio political ignorance...

But that's just western politics, isn't it? There really are no libertarian parties, fiscal conservatives...they're all the same all over the world....France, England, America, Germany...everyone is just trying to please the voters in democratic states....

I mean i just don't get it, this search for the perfect political system is just pointless. It just doesn't exist.

After all, we're just meat suits running around on an overpopulated planet until we die and revert back to whatever particle of matter we were before or are destined to be next....!

CanOz


----------



## wayneL (7 November 2012)

CanOz said:


> Please forgive my socio political ignorance...
> 
> But that's just western politics, isn't it? There really are no libertarian parties, fiscal conservatives...they're all the same all over the world....France, England, America, Germany...everyone is just trying to please the voters in democratic states....



Hence succinctly encapsulating my disappointment in the plebeians, they vote through their own hip pocket rather than _pro bono publico_.

The socialists may think they embrace this, but in practice it is misguided and short term.



> I mean i just don't get it, this search for the perfect political system is just pointless. It just doesn't exist.
> 
> After all, we're just meat suits running around on an overpopulated planet until we die and revert back to whatever particle of matter we were before or are destined to be next....!
> 
> CanOz



I'm reminded of Sir Winston  No there is no perfect system... because people are involved.

On the human point, this week I have have one client diagnosed with ovarian cancer, one client whose nephew topped himself... and a friend just finishing off chemo for a massive stomach cancer.. unlikely to be successful.

My best advice is.... Eat, drink and be merry, for tomorrow we die.

And tomorrow gets closer with every day that passes.

What that has to do with Owebama, I haven't a clue LOL.

I just get ****ing cranky when the government pokes its nose into my life. I just want to enjoy (and be responsible for) my family, my friends and the crazy menagerie my missus has amassed.

Owebama (and our own facsimiles thereof) is part of the general malaise that seeks to regulate every part of that, heaping stress on existence.

**** 'im and the donkey he rode in on IMO.


----------



## Knobby22 (7 November 2012)

wayneL said:


> Hence succinctly encapsulating my disappointment in the plebeians, they vote through their own hip pocket rather than _pro bono publico_.




No the Republicans went the hip pocket yet blew it by listening to the far right trying to tell everyone what to do..
From Mish:-

much of the country is sick of war, sick of military spending, sick of idiots who proclaim rape to be God's work. It is actually conceivable that enough moderates in swing states made last minute decisions based on women's right issues rather than hurricane Sandy.
Read more at http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.com/#gGJPQBH5a7eyOD0u.99


----------



## wayneL (7 November 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> No the Republicans went the hip pocket yet blew by listening to the far right trying to tell everyone what to do..
> From Mish:-
> 
> much of the country is sick of war, sick of military spending, sick of idiots who proclaim rape to be God's work. It is actually conceivable that enough moderates in swing states made last minute decisions based on women's right issues rather than hurricane Sandy.
> Read more at http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.com/#gGJPQBH5a7eyOD0u.99




Yes good point.

The 'Pubs are as full of knuckleheads, as the Dems are full of misanthropists.

Misanthropists are easier to hide however... lesser of two evils.


----------



## Julia (7 November 2012)

DocK said:


> Just listened to Obama's victory speech - it's almost enough to make me wish I was American   One of the greatest orators of all time - I sure wish an Aussie politician could be half as inspirational.





young-gun said:


> +1. Our politicians have no enthusiasm, they would be about the most boring of all nations surely.






Gringotts Bank said:


> I guess he speaks fairly well, but in the charisma stakes, he doesn't come close to Clinton or the Kennedys.






Miss Hale said:


> Are you kidding?  I thought it was the biggest load of codswallop I'd heard in a long time!  The guy is all platitudes and no substance.  Much preferred Romney's gracious concession speech.



I'm with Miss Hale.  Obama is all fancy oratory and no substance.  Kennedy at least came across as genuine.
I didn't care for Romney but admired the simplicity and grace of his concession speech.  Had he shown that sort of sincerity during his campaign, he may have done better.

Young-gun, you want enthusiasm?  Do you also want the hysterical acolytes of the American leaders where they have a rally and the leader utters six words and then is drowned out by maniacal cheering from the audience before he has said anything of substance, if indeed he was ever going to?  Can you ever imagine hundreds of thousands of Australians worshipping any politician as the Americans do?
I can't and thank heaven for that.



Knobby22 said:


> No the Republicans went the hip pocket yet blew by listening to the far right trying to tell everyone what to do..
> From Mish:-
> 
> much of the country is sick of war, sick of military spending, sick of idiots who proclaim rape to be God's work. It is actually conceivable that enough moderates in swing states made last minute decisions based on women's right issues rather than hurricane Sandy.
> Read more at http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.com/#gGJPQBH5a7eyOD0u.99



Well described.  Romney succeeded in alienating half the voting population, i.e. women, with the suggestions of making contraception more difficult to obtain and abortion illegal, and one of his candidates saying a child conceived as a result of rape was "a gift from God".  What planet are these people living on??

I didn't follow it all minutely, but couldn't help thinking of Romney as a bit like Nixon in personality, very inconsistent in what he said, willing to change his thinking according to the reaction in the polls.
Early on he was quite bellicose when it came to Iran, but pretty smartly realised the electorate had had more than enough of war, so changed his tune.
Obama has at least been fairly consistent.


----------



## sptrawler (7 November 2012)

CanOz said:


> Please forgive my socio political ignorance...
> 
> But that's just western politics, isn't it? There really are no libertarian parties, fiscal conservatives...they're all the same all over the world....France, England, America, Germany...everyone is just trying to please the voters in democratic states....
> 
> ...




You are spot on, that is why all they want to do is hit the pension "jackpot" it's better than lotto. At least this government has brought it to the fore.


----------



## Aussiejeff (8 November 2012)

Ya gotta love the Yanks......

http://go.bloomberg.com/political-capital/2012-11-07/obama-wins-gun-stocks-surge/

I particularly noted the fact that gun sales have surged by +10% p.a. during the Obamacare admin compared to GW's meagerly +7% p.a. The populace is arming itself for what?

Welcome to dystopia?


----------



## Calliope (8 November 2012)

The changing demography indicates that this was the Republicans last chance.



> But the most significant critique will be the one that says the party simply failed to catch up with the changing face of America.*. Exit polls showed that Mr Romney won handily among white Americans - almost six in 10 of them - but lost by breathtaking margins among the nation's increasingly important ethnic groups: By almost 40 percentage points among Hispanics, by almost 50 points among Asians, and by more than 80 points among African-Americans.*




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...nge-with-america/story-fnay3ubk-1226512461420


----------



## MrBurns (8 November 2012)

Calliope said:


> The changing demography indicates that this was the Republicans last chance.
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...nge-with-america/story-fnay3ubk-1226512461420




Well hasn't the landscape changed, a white Presidential candidate beaten by a black man assisted by a huge ethnic populaton. Thats not a racist remark by the way just an observation that the make up of the US population has had a fundamental shift away from the traditional white dominance.


----------



## Knobby22 (8 November 2012)

Also he didn't do well with the female vote.
So its Wasps vs the rest. I think they need to broaden their base if they want to get in.


----------



## Calliope (8 November 2012)

The market has passed judgement on Obama's re-election - back to earth with a thud.:bad:



> U.S. stocks Wednesday tumbled to their lowest levels in three months as investors worried about the implications of President Obama's re-election and fretted over the looming fiscal fight in Congress. The Dow Jones Industrial Average dropped 267 points, or 2%, to 12979 in early afternoon trading Wednesday. The Standard & Poor's 500-stock index gave up 28 points, or 1.9%, to 1401.


----------



## moXJO (8 November 2012)

CanOz said:


> Yeah, this could be interesting. The GOP risks losing voters if they continue to stand in the way don't they?
> 
> CanOz




US seems divided at the worst possible time. They really need to put politics aside and start to tackle the problem.


----------



## McLovin (8 November 2012)

Romney was a pretty moderate Republican, you don't become governor of Massachusetts if you're a die hard conservative. But then he got dragged further and further right. The Reps can blame Hispanics and blacks and women but the reality is that they cornered themselves into an ever smaller circle of tea partiers and Christian fundies. Hispanics generally a) are conservative b) don't like blacks. They should have voted for Romney but he changed his views on immigration to suit the far right of the Reps.


----------



## young-gun (8 November 2012)

Julia said:


> Young-gun, you want enthusiasm?  Do you also want the hysterical acolytes of the American leaders where they have a rally and the leader utters six words and then is drowned out by maniacal cheering from the audience before he has said anything of substance, if indeed he was ever going to?  Can you ever imagine hundreds of thousands of Australians worshipping any politician as the Americans do?
> I can't and thank heaven for that.




Not at all. I do however want an ACTUAL leader. By leader I mean someone who inspires people, instills confidence and faith in people (not religious faith). A leader who influences people in a positive manner.

Julia Gillard is 'leading' us by default. How can you expect anyone to cheer for her when stands up in front of cameras with that nasally Kath and Kim like pitch.

My point is, regardless of what he is saying when he speaks, he speaks convincingly, he speaks with power, with passion and confidence, imo as a great leader should. Regardless of whether he is any good for the country or not, when I look at him or see pictures I see a leader.

Can you imagine Gillards speech if she were to win an election? You would need to end it with an air horn to ensure everyone wakes up to know to go home. Australia government, both parties, need a massive over-haul. I despise Australian politics.


----------



## wayneL (8 November 2012)

young-gun said:


> Not at all. I do however want an ACTUAL leader. By leader I mean someone who inspires people, instills confidence and faith in people (not religious faith). A leader who influences people in a positive manner.




At one point in time, Adolf Hitler fitted the bill.


----------



## young-gun (8 November 2012)

wayneL said:


> At one point in time, Adolf Hitler fitted the bill.




I don't know that he was inspiring in a positive manner? But he was a fantastic leader. He carried out horrific and terrible acts which I am in no way supporting, but he was a great leader. From memory(i saw some film or documentary or something a long time ago) it was his ability to speak influentially and convincingly that started it all. Whether or not the film was accurate I'm not sure. 

Sorry for drifting off topic.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (8 November 2012)

young-gun said:


> Can you imagine Gillards speech if she were to win an election? You would need to end it with an air horn to ensure everyone wakes up to know to go home.




: lol

Let's go back a few centuries.  Some of those old Chinamen had a few clues (unlike the present day control freaks).

*“The best leaders are those the people hardly know exist.
The next best is a leader who is loved and praised.
Next comes the one who is feared.
The worst one is the leader that is despised.

If you don't trust the people,
they will become untrustworthy (hello China??  Have you forgotten about Lao Tzu?).

The best leaders value their words, and use them sparingly.
When she has accomplished her task,
the people say, "Amazing:
we did it, all by ourselves!" 

~The Great Lao Tzu*


----------



## wayneL (8 November 2012)

young-gun said:


> I don't know that he was inspiring in a positive manner? But he was a fantastic leader. He carried out horrific and terrible acts which I am in no way supporting, but he was a great leader. From memory(i saw some film or documentary or something a long time ago) it was his ability to speak influentially and convincingly that started it all. Whether or not the film was accurate I'm not sure.
> 
> Sorry for drifting off topic.




Talk to any German from the era, initially he was an inspiring leader and rescued Germany economically from the pits of the Weimar Republic and its aftermath. If he left it there he would have been remembered as one of the greats.

Then his megalomania asserted itself .


----------



## noco (8 November 2012)

Obama is a socialist left and a good mate of Gillard's.

Nuff said.


----------



## Miss Hale (8 November 2012)

To be a good leader you need to have the respect of the people you lead. To have the respect of those you lead you need to _earn_ it.  Unfortunately many leaders these days think that just by attaining the position of leadership they will have respect/be a good leader automatically. Once you get the the position the job has only just begun.


----------



## CanOz (8 November 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> To be a good leader you need to have the respect of the people you lead. To have the respect of those you lead you need to _earn_ it.  Unfortunately many leaders these days think that just by attaining the position of leadership they will have respect/be a good leader automatically. Once you get the the position the job has only just begun.




+1 - Well said. 

Actually as an aside, in many Asian cultures Trust is earned and Respect is granted, where as in many western cultures, Trust is granted and Respect is earned. Typically the opposite...

CanOz


----------



## orr (8 November 2012)

Julia said:


> Can you ever imagine hundreds of thousands of Australians worshipping any politician as the Americans do?
> I can't and thank heaven for that.



"
_He was a tough, hard-nosed politician not given to compromise but upon his death, still in office, his adversaries as well as his colleagues wept unashamedly at his passing and 300,000 people lined Sydney’s streets along the course of his funeral procession. 

What made Joe Cahill remarkable in a world of political cynicism was that essentially he was an ordinary man who was driven by a sincere conviction that all people, rich or poor, had the right to share the good things of life. That, really, was why he risked his career to achieve what must have seemed an impossible dream – the Sydney Opera House for which he is most remembered_."

NSW Labour  Premier 52-59, I wouldn't say worship But respect where respect is due.


----------



## wayneL (8 November 2012)

CanOz said:


> +1 - Well said.
> 
> Actually as an aside, in many Asian cultures Trust is earned and Respect is granted, where as in many western cultures, Trust is granted and Respect is earned. Typically the opposite...
> 
> CanOz




I had to think about that a moment... interesting observation.

Is the typical Westerner more naive than the typical Easterner, or are there other factors?


----------



## CanOz (8 November 2012)

wayneL said:


> I had to think about that a moment... interesting observation.
> 
> Is the typical Westerner more naive than the typical Easterner, or are there other factors?




I think we used to live in a less competitive society. Our values of truth and honesty would hold us in good steed during negotiations. In Asia, its assumed everyone is trying to rip everyone else off, so the trust needs to be built by fostering relationships...Guanxi. Respect on the other hand, is given to people in postions of authority, whether they deserve it or not.

Sorry to take this off topic.

In reference to the election of leaders though, Asians tend to respect their leaders regardless of whether they earned it or not, where as we tend to be skeptical of them until they prove themselves. 

I suspect much of this is just the difference between a developed world with freedom of expression going back a few generations versus developing nations just started to express themselves as they wish.


CanOz


----------



## wayneL (8 November 2012)

CanOz said:


> I think we used to live in a less competitive society. Our values of truth and honesty would hold us in good steed during negotiations. In Asia, its assumed everyone is trying to rip everyone else off, so the trust needs to be built by fostering relationships...Guanxi. Respect on the other hand, is given to people in postions of authority, whether they deserve it or not.
> 
> Sorry to take this off topic.
> 
> ...




Interesting. Thanks.

I sense a convergence will play out in the next decades, where East and West might not be appreciably different... sadly.


----------



## doctorj (8 November 2012)

CanOz said:


> +1 - Well said.
> 
> Actually as an aside, in many Asian cultures *Trust is earned and Respect is granted, where as in many western cultures, Trust is granted and Respect is earned*. Typically the opposite...
> 
> CanOz




Extremely interesting observation and very well articulated.   Thanks for sharing!

Does this dynamic also apply to the unelected political classes in the east?  

I'm trying to apply your trust/respect paradigm to the politicians of Eastern Europe and Central Asia, the developing markets with which I'm familiar and I'm not so sure where they lie on the spectrum.  There certainly is little trust and any respect is probably borne out of fear (fear of persecution, fear of incarceration, fear of falling from favour or fear of having your wealth/livelihood taken away).  

In business, I would say they are closer to Asians – quite deferential to their more senior peers or colleagues, particularly hierarchical, but not particularly trusting.


----------



## bandicoot76 (8 November 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> : lol
> 
> Let's go back a few centuries.  Some of those old Chinamen had a few clues (unlike the present day control freaks).
> 
> ...




awesome post! absolutely love it.... looks like a study of lao tzu is in order for me next up on the research list!


----------



## Julia (8 November 2012)

young-gun said:


> Not at all. I do however want an ACTUAL leader. By leader I mean someone who inspires people, instills confidence and faith in people (not religious faith). A leader who influences people in a positive manner.
> 
> Julia Gillard is 'leading' us by default. How can you expect anyone to cheer for her when stands up in front of cameras with that nasally Kath and Kim like pitch.
> 
> ...



I'm entirely sympathetic to your comments above.  Sadly, no such leader is even on the horizon in Australia.



Miss Hale said:


> To be a good leader you need to have the respect of the people you lead. To have the respect of those you lead you need to _earn_ it.  Unfortunately many leaders these days think that just by attaining the position of leadership they will have respect/be a good leader automatically. Once you get the the position the job has only just begun.



+1.



CanOz said:


> I think we used to live in a less competitive society. Our values of truth and honesty would hold us in good steed during negotiations. In Asia, its assumed everyone is trying to rip everyone else off, so the trust needs to be built by fostering relationships...Guanxi. Respect on the other hand, is given to people in postions of authority, whether they deserve it or not.
> 
> Sorry to take this off topic.



On the contrary, your comments are really interesting.  Thank you.


----------



## sptrawler (8 November 2012)

CanOz said:


> I think we used to live in a less competitive society. Our values of truth and honesty would hold us in good steed during negotiations. In Asia, its assumed everyone is trying to rip everyone else off, so the trust needs to be built by fostering relationships...Guanxi. Respect on the other hand, is given to people in postions of authority, whether they deserve it or not.
> 
> Sorry to take this off topic.
> 
> ...



This difference has been the undoing of many western companies.


----------



## pixel (9 November 2012)

On channel 10's "Project", they read a tweat from a disenchanted American girl, who reacted to Obama's re-election by saying she wanted to move to Australia, because "the Australian President was a Christian, and when he promised something, he'd really do it."

Yeah - we really need young Einsteins like that to lift our National IQ.


----------



## Miss Hale (9 November 2012)

pixel said:


> On channel 10's "Project", they read a tweat from a disenchanted American girl, who reacted to Obama's re-election by saying she wanted to move to Australia, because "the Australian President was a Christian, and when he promised something, he'd really do it."
> 
> Yeah - we really need young Einsteins like that to lift our National IQ.




I heard this being discussed on the radio and a caller rang in and said maybe the tweeter had thought Tony Abbott was PM as the comments fit him pretty well (well he's male and Christian at least  ).  Bit of a sad indictment of Gillard though if people in the US think Tony Abbott is the PM.


----------



## bellenuit (9 November 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> Bit of a sad indictment of Gillard though if people in the US think Toney Abbott is the PM.




Why wouldn't they think that when he is blamed for everything that goes wrong, which is more or less everything. They just assume he is the one in charge.


----------



## McLovin (9 November 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> I heard this being discussed on the radio and a caller rang in and said maybe the tweeter had thought Tony Abbott was PM as the comments fit him pretty well (well he's male and Christian at least  ).  Bit of a sad indictment of Gillard though if people in the US think Toney Abbott is the PM.




I'd be impressed if an American could name any Australian politician, living, dead, current, former. I lived there. I was complimented more than once on how well I spoke English, when I said I was from Australia. I was asked regularly what side of the country Sydney is on, which incidentally is also the capital of Australia. And on trips outside New York I would often get blank stares when I spoke because people couldn't understand my accent.


----------



## Miss Hale (9 November 2012)

I think there was a bit of a thing going around on Twitter too amongst Republicans along the lines of, "If Obama wins the election I'm migrating to Australia", (similar to what all the Howard haters were saying before he won his last term).  However, it seems the emigrating Republicans don't realise it's more Obamified here than in America with Gillard at the helm  (which adds weight to the theory that they think Abbott is the PM  ).


----------



## Miss Hale (9 November 2012)

McLovin said:


> I'd be impressed if an American could name any Australian politician, living, dead, current, former. I lived there. I was complimented more than once on how well I spoke English, when I said I was from Australia. I was asked regularly what side of the country Sydney is on, which incidentally is also the capital of Australia. And on trips outside New York I would often get blank stares when I spoke because people couldn't understand my accent.




I know what you mean.  When Gillard went to America last year I asked an American I know on another forum how the visit was going down over there and she told me she didn't even know Gillard was in the country  (and this person is very into politics).


----------



## McLovin (9 November 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> I know what you mean.  When Gillard went to America last year I asked an American I know on another forum how the visit was going down over there and she told me she didn't even know Gillard was in the country  (and this person is very into politics).




I think there's a tendency in Australia to think we're more important than we are, and I've noticed it getting worse over the last few years. We're an inconsequential middle power, at the end of the Earth. They probably have half a dozen PM's of similar sized countries come through every month.


----------



## Tink (9 November 2012)

Americans have been like that for years, and its abit of a joke thats run when you talk to one. Ask them anything outside of America and they wouldnt have a clue.


----------



## moXJO (9 November 2012)

McLovin said:


> I'd be impressed if an American could name any Australian politician, living, dead, current, former. I lived there. I was complimented more than once on how well I spoke English, when I said I was from Australia. I was asked regularly what side of the country Sydney is on, which incidentally is also the capital of Australia. And on trips outside New York I would often get blank stares when I spoke because people couldn't understand my accent.




Same thing happened to me. Its funny how the accent throws them. 
I ended up just making stuff up about Australia they were that clueless.


----------



## Aussiejeff (9 November 2012)

Tink said:


> Americans have been like that for years, and its abit of a joke thats run when you talk to one. Ask them anything outside of America and they wouldnt have a clue.




Poms aren't much better either. Watching the UK "Eggheads" quiz program on ABC the other day, one of Britain's "top quiz brains" wrongly picked Kevin Rudd as being the leader of the National party.

Good one, Kevy baby!  

Not a one off either. These expert quiz panellists often get very simple Oz Q's wrong.

Then again, I don't know how well our top quiz brains would answer simple Q's about China?


----------



## noco (9 November 2012)

noco said:


> Obama is a socialist left and a good mate of Gillard's.
> 
> Nuff said.





Gillard and Obama are the same colour judging by the link below.

http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/andrewbolt/index.php/heraldsun/comments/labor1/


----------



## Calliope (9 November 2012)

noco said:


> Gillard and Obama are the same colour judging by the link below.




They are both economic vandals.


----------



## Knobby22 (9 November 2012)

Lol, where's George Bush II then, with a giant crane with a steel ball on the end knocking down the wall?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 November 2012)

McLovin said:


> I think there's a tendency in Australia to think we're more important than we are, and I've noticed it getting worse over the last few years. We're an inconsequential middle power, at the end of the Earth. They probably have half a dozen PM's of similar sized countries come through every month.




I think so too.  We're not at all important, nor should we strive to be.  Through history, the powerful countries have always been wary of each other, creating tension and mistrust.  How much money and resources were wasted on the Cold War?  America became top dog, and assumed every other country was inferior.  Now it's in decline and the reaction to this loss will cause misery.  China's turn - they will become top dog (if they're not already).  Their leaders have lusted after power and wealth like no other country before it.  They assume it will last.  They assume, like America, that being top dog, they will be able to look down on every other nation.  Is it worth it?


----------



## Knobby22 (9 November 2012)

Very funny

*What we have here is a textbook case of the five stages of grief, reports Will Oremus from New York.*


*Fox News struggles with election result*

After projecting a win for Obama in Ohio and therefore the presidency, Fox News struggled to accept the facts.

IN FOX News' election coverage, there was little pretence of fairness or balance. What there was, from the start, was a glum tone that turned downright funereal by the time Mitt Romney conceded, near 1am on Wednesday.

To watch the network's anchors and guests work through the dawning realisation that their candidate was doomed was to witness a textbook case of Elisabeth Kubler-Ross' five stages of grief.

DENIAL With the early returns breaking badly for Romney, Karl Rove points to an exit poll suggesting that Democratic turnout was low in Ohio's Cuyahoga County. Everyone basks in the critical importance of Cuyahoga County. Anchor Megyn Kelly asks: ''Is this just maths you do as a Republican to make yourself feel better?'' Rove assures her it's real.


The glum club ... Fox presenters get news of Barack Obama's win. 

Mike Huckabee is counting on rural voters to turn things around: ''I still think Mitt Romney wins when it is all over.''

ANGER Just before the result is called, Sarah Palin says an Obama victory would be a ''catastrophic setback to our economy'' and lashes out at the public: ''I just cannot believe, though, that the majority of Americans would believe that incurring more debt is good for our economy … I cannot believe the majority of Americans would believe it's OK not to follow the constitution and not have a budget.''

As midnight nears and reality sinks in, Megyn Kelly takes out her frustration on liberal colleague Susan Estrich: ''You, having managed the Michael Dukakis campaign, are familiar with the losing feeling.''

BARGAINING With all of the networks calling the race for Obama, including Fox News, Karl Rove pleads for his fellow hosts to uncall Ohio, promising forthcoming returns in the state will be favourable to Romney.

Kelly, followed by the cameras, heads back through the bowels of the building to grill Fox News' decision desk and see if the network's analysts will change their minds. They won't.

DEPRESSION Ed Henry, reporting stone-faced from Obama headquarters as it erupts in jubilation: ''The crowd is near pandemonium now, despite the fact that employment is hovering near 8 per cent.''

Right-wing columnist Charles Krauthammer: ''As a psychiatrist, I will offer to write prescriptions for anyone who needs them.''

ACCEPTANCE Still waiting on this one.


Read more: http://www.theage.com.au/entertainm...eyard-shift-20121108-290pd.html#ixzz2BhPo9gXT


----------



## basilio (9 November 2012)

Interesting to see how making up facts to suit your own interest can blow up in your face.

One of the many dishonest aspects of the Republican campaign for the Presidency was denying the accuracy of the pre election polling which showed Obama ahead. 

Their answer was simple. 

Just create new polls which recast the information so it looked as if  Romney was at least neck and neck if not ahead. It was called  the  Unskewed polling site. 

The guy who ran it, Dean Chambers, acknowledged  the error of his ways.



> *Unskewed' Pollster: 'Nate Silver Was Right, And I Was Wrong'*
> Brett LoGiurato	| Nov. 7, 2012, 12:47 PM | 65,016 | 83
> 
> Dean Chambers, the man who garnered praise from the right and notoriety on the left for his "Unskewed Polling" site, admitted today that his method was flawed.
> ...



Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/unsk...k-morris-michael-barone-2012-11#ixzz2Bhex9UCj


----------



## basilio (9 November 2012)

basilio said:


> Interesting to see how making up facts to suit your own interest can blow up in your face.
> 
> One of the many dishonest aspects of the Republican campaign for the Presidency was denying the accuracy of the pre election polling which showed Obama ahead.
> 
> ...




Now... Who could possibly have been responsible for creating such a distorted view of reality just to convince  millions of people they were in the right ?

Who has the worldwide skills of  creative massive deception masked as authoritative research based on hard facts ?

Only one answer here folks.

*This is clearly the work of the AGW catastrophists led by the  IPCC.*  After  recognizing all their efforts in creating seemingly incontrovertible evidence supporting the presence of global warming, the GOP has used them as freelance undercover advisors for the Romney campaign polling centres.

*This is just another reason to rip them out root and branch.*

Go sic them Wayne !!


----------



## wayneL (9 November 2012)

basilio said:


> Now... Who could possibly have been responsible for creating such a distorted view of reality just to convince  millions of people they were in the right ?
> 
> Who has the worldwide skills of  creative massive deception masked as authoritative research based on hard facts ?
> 
> ...




Clearly you are obsessed with me. I am flattered but I am a happily married man.


----------



## Julia (9 November 2012)

basilio said:


> *This is clearly the work of the AGW catastrophists led by the  IPCC.*  After  recognizing all their efforts in creating seemingly incontrovertible evidence supporting the presence of global warming, the GOP has used them as freelance undercover advisors for the Romney campaign polling centres.
> 
> *This is just another reason to rip them out root and branch.*
> 
> Go sic them Wayne !!



I thought you objected to the inclusion of any reference to climate change/global warming on this thread.
You criticised me for this.
Now, here you are doing it yourself.
Oh, the hypocrisy.


----------



## basilio (9 November 2012)

Julia said:


> I thought you objected to the inclusion of any reference to climate change/global warming on this thread.
> You criticised me for this.
> Now, here you are doing it yourself.
> Oh, the hypocrisy.




Just a  referential joke Julia... 

Couldn't resist it. 

Wayne  could see the point. Well done.


----------



## IFocus (10 November 2012)

McLovin said:


> I'd be impressed if an American could name any Australian politician, living, dead, current, former. I lived there. I was complimented more than once on how well I spoke English, when I said I was from Australia. I was asked regularly what side of the country Sydney is on, which incidentally is also the capital of Australia. And on trips outside New York I would often get blank stares when I spoke because people couldn't understand my accent.





I got asked if it was the same year in Australia as the US.


----------



## burglar (10 November 2012)

basilio said:


> Just a  referential joke Julia...
> 
> Couldn't resist it.
> 
> Wayne  could see the point. Well done.




I see no joke, referential or otherwise!


Please explain!


----------



## cynic (10 November 2012)

IFocus said:


> I got asked if it was the same year in Australia as the US.




Did this happen on 31 Dec/1 Jan? In fairness to them there is a time difference.

Back in the '80's I remember watching NBC news during the late evening and early morning hours here in Australia. Coming back from a commercial break Bryant announced the time. A relative of mine expressed surprise at the difference. I then explained to said relative that it takes the radio waves that long to travel around the globe from America to us here in Australia. She considered this answer for the best part of a minute before realising that I was "having her on". Some of us simply aren't at our best during the wee early hours of morning!


----------



## Miss Hale (10 November 2012)

IFocus said:


> I got asked if it was the same year in Australia as the US.




When my sister was there in the 70s she was asked if we had refrigerators in Australia


----------



## IFocus (11 November 2012)

cynic said:


> Did this happen on 31 Dec/1 Jan? In fairness to them there is a time difference.
> 
> Back in the '80's I remember watching NBC news during the late evening and early morning hours here in Australia. Coming back from a commercial break Bryant announced the time. A relative of mine expressed surprise at the difference. I then explained to said relative that it takes the radio waves that long to travel around the globe from America to us here in Australia. She considered this answer for the best part of a minute before realising that I was "having her on". Some of us simply aren't at our best during the wee early hours of morning!





It was actually a uni student, really good guy, but he and his friends simply didn't know much about the outside world (it was in Mexico to at the time). I found the further east and north people come from the more inform they become about the world.


----------



## Calliope (11 November 2012)

The Spy Who Shagged Me... (and who can blame him?) topic...like most of this page)

ONE of America's most decorated soldiers and its spy boss, CIA director General David Petraeus, has been secretly having an affair with his pretty biographer and married mum of two Paula Broadwell.






http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/national/the-spy-who-shagged-me/story-fndo317g-1226514369521


----------



## Knobby22 (11 November 2012)

Hawke, Patreaus, got to get myself a biographer


----------



## burglar (11 November 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> Hawke, Patreaus, got to get myself a biographer




They don't all look as good as that!!:


----------



## basilio (12 November 2012)

It just gets better doesn't it.

Now the other woman involved with General Patreaus has been exposed.  Naturally she also has a husband and they have been family friends of General Patreaus for 5 years



> WASHINGTON: The woman whose complaints sparked an FBI investigation that ended the career of General David Petraeus has been named as Jill Kelley, the State Department's liaison to the military's Joint Special Operations Command in Tampa, Florida.
> 
> Her identity emerged on Sunday as members of Congress demanded a fuller explanation of how and when law enforcement agents learned that the CIA director was having an extramarital affair.




I thought the last comments on this story were a treat.  If were wanted any more evidence that the world is morally going to hell in handbasket (or something like that ) here it is. Clearly we couldn't have a functioning CIA if morals clauses were taken seriously.!



> While some observers have suggested that a CIA director carrying on an affair might be subject to blackmail, former CIA officials say extramarital affairs are common at all levels of the CIA, and typically are viewed as a security problem only if officers are involved with foreigners or people who pose risks.



Read more: http://www.theage.com.au/world/seco...nfall-named-20121112-297j1.html#ixzz2By9PSMDQ

Read more: http://www.theage.com.au/world/seco...nfall-named-20121112-297j1.html#ixzz2By8dfi62


----------



## Joules MM1 (12 November 2012)

put down that tittillation for a moment......discuss this topic instead.....

*15 States including Texas have filed a petition to secede from the United States*

excerpt



> As of Saturday November 10, 2012, 15 States have petitioned the Obama Administration for withdrawal from the United States of America in order to create its own government.




http://www.examiner.com/article/15-...a-petition-to-secede-from-the-united-states-1


----------



## basilio (12 November 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> put down that tittillation for a moment......discuss this topic instead.....
> 
> *15 States including Texas have filed a petition to secede from the United States*
> 
> ...




Really ??!!

Putting aside the tittillation (which is actually far more fun) this is quite old news.  Its just the looney right wanting to escape the clutches of the Osama/ Marxist/Black Presidency.

It would be really great to see the Republican Party stand up and say this is a load of nonsense and we wont have any bar of trying to split the nation.

But that ain't going to happen is it ?


----------



## McLovin (12 November 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> put down that tittillation for a moment......discuss this topic instead.....
> 
> *15 States including Texas have filed a petition to secede from the United States*
> 
> ...




It's not the states petitioning it's a few nutjobs.


----------



## CanOz (12 November 2012)

McLovin said:


> It's not the states petitioning it's a few nutjobs.




White America, lol! What a place...

Whats the bet all 15 states are Red Neck central?

CanOz


----------



## basilio (12 November 2012)

Interested in  more tittilation ?

Apparently there was a letter written the New York Times agony ethicist in July this year which looks very close to the situation that has been exposed. 

Second letter in the column

Make up your own mind.



> MY WIFE’S LOVER
> 
> My wife is having an affair with a government executive. His role is to manage a project whose progress is seen worldwide as a demonstration of American leadership. (This might seem hyperbolic, but it is not an exaggeration.) I have met with him on several occasions, and he has been gracious. (I doubt if he is aware of my knowledge.) I have watched the affair intensify over the last year, and I have also benefited from his generosity. He is engaged in work that I am passionate about and is absolutely the right person for the job. I strongly feel that exposing the affair will create a major distraction that would adversely impact the success of an important effort.




http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/15/magazine/a-message-from-beyond.html?_r=1&


----------



## Joules MM1 (12 November 2012)

McLovin said:


> It's not the states petitioning it's a few nutjobs.




ah....you mean, like, Nutt Valley?

typo, Hutt Valley Province?......it's in Australia.....have fun googling that one.....


----------



## McLovin (12 November 2012)

CanOz]Whats the bet all 15 states are Red Neck central?[/QUOTE]

I'm Jefferson Davis is smiling from wherever he is.

[QUOTE=Joules MM1 said:


> ah....you mean, like, Nutt Valley?
> 
> typo, Hutt Valley Province?......it's in Australia.....have fun googling that one.....




That is a really interesting case. He doesn't pay tax, but the ATO has not tried to prosecute him. Makes me think that he may be on to something. They actually introduced legislation so that there could be no more Hutt Rivers.

There's a country in Potts Point too, I forget it's name. I think it's just a one bedder or something.


----------



## Joules MM1 (12 November 2012)

McLovin said:


> There's a country in Potts Point too, I forget it's name. I think it's just a one bedder or something.




bahaha......just about fell out my chair......  (wot? no breakfast?  )


----------



## McLovin (12 November 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> bahaha......just about fell out my chair......  (wot? no breakfast?  )




Compose yourself...I'm sure they'll rustle up some freedom fries for you.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Empire_of_Atlantium

We come in peace!


----------

